# Trigger pull



## oldman82 (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone know what the trigger pull is on a Px4 Storm compact 9mm? 
My wife is looking at getting a new handgun, her Walther PK380 is ok but she wants something different to use for her CHL qualification. I looked at the Beretta web site and found no information there, I would appreciate any info anyone might have.
Thanks


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is our friend.........

The double-action trigger pull is long and smooth, without any take-up and a clean break at around 10 - 12 pounds. The single-action trigger pull has quite a bit of take-up until it breaks at about 4 - 5 pounds.
Gun Review: Beretta PX4 Storm Inox 9mm - The Truth About Guns


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a good one. On my specimen I'd want to say between 8-10 pounds DA and a short DA pull as far as DA's go.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

It is long smooth and heavy in DA and light and crisp in SA. I also have an M&P9 and the recoil of the PX4 is much different. It is more of a push and not so much a jump or kick. I'm not crazy about the safety however. It is DOWN for safe/d-cock and UP to fire and impossible for me to work with my right thumb. I can put it to SAFE/D-COCK with my thumb but can not for the life of me push it up to FIRE with my right thumb. It is also shaped to be comfortable to place to safe but very sharp and un-comfortable to place in the fire position. But, this thread is not about the safety, it is about the trigger which is IMHO great.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Greybeard said:


> It is long smooth and heavy in DA and light and crisp in SA. I also have an M&P9 and the recoil of the PX4 is much different. It is more of a push and not so much a jump or kick. I'm not crazy about the safety however. It is DOWN for safe/d-cock and UP to fire and impossible for me to work with my right thumb. I can put it to SAFE/D-COCK with my thumb but can not for the life of me push it up to FIRE with my right thumb. It is also shaped to be comfortable to place to safe but very sharp and un-comfortable to place in the fire position. But, this thread is not about the safety, it is about the trigger which is IMHO great.


Just a thought, but if the safety gives you that much trouble you are aware that it can simply be converted to a "G" model making the safety/decocker just a decocker?


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

denner said:


> Just a thought, but if the safety gives you that much trouble you are aware that it can simply be converted to a "G" model making the safety/decocker just a decocker?


I personally like having a manual safety on a range gun, I just don't care for the way the one on the PX4 is designed. Obviously not a game changer for me as I own and intend to keep the gun.


----------

